# Discord and Valorant voice chat issue



## HelpNeeded6 (Jun 10, 2021)

hello, my earphones work fine when i use them for online meetings like attending classes on google meet on firefox.....but when using discord or playing valorant i can hear others but my voice dosent reach them....plzz help
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit, Build 7601, Installed 20200706161344.000000+330
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 710
Hard Drives: C: 87 GB (20 GB Free); D: 182 GB (66 GB Free); E: 195 GB (119 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer EH61M, s/n 229000391101
System: Acer, ver ACRSYS - 1072009, s/n PSM21D7601229000391101
Antivirus: None


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't have either on my computer but since it's specific to these apps, check the sound properties to make sure that the Microphone setting is set to the correct mic option. If this a laptop, try using the built in microphone and speakers to eliminate the issue being your earphones.


----------



## HelpNeeded6 (Jun 10, 2021)

Couriant said:


> I don't have either on my computer but since it's specific to these apps, check the sound properties to make sure that the Microphone setting is set to the correct mic option. If this a laptop, try using the built in microphone and speakers to eliminate the issue being your earphones.


How to check app permj


Couriant said:


> I don't have either on my computer but since it's specific to these apps, check the sound properties to make sure that the Microphone setting is set to the correct mic option. If this a laptop, try using the built in microphone and speakers to eliminate the issue being your earphones.


It is set properly... I have selected the correct mic for that.......


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is this a laptop?


----------



## HelpNeeded6 (Jun 10, 2021)

Couriant said:


> is this a laptop?


No this is a pc running on windows 7 ultimate


----------



## yourgamer990 (Jun 24, 2021)

Exclude Discord From Antivirus Scanning
1. Open the *Antivirus* application such as Kaspersky, Avast, McAfee, etc.
2. Go to* Virus & Threat Protection* settings.
3. Next *click on Add* *exclusions*.
4. Now, *Add discord* and *save* the settings
5. Now *restart your PC*.

Solution Link : Exclude Discord From Antivirus Scanning


----------

